# Perfect load for .300 win mag



## Population Control (Oct 16, 2007)

Looking for an excellent load for my Savage .300 win mag. Hunting big bulls this fall. 

This last weekend I was playing with
H4831 74 gr. 185 Berger VLD
RL22 74 gr. 180 Swift A-Frame
RL22 74 gr. 185 Berger VLD. 

What load would you recommend I try?


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

I have had great results with 73 gr of H1000 and Berger 210 gr VLDs. I have also used the same powder charge with 208 gr amax bullets. Both are good for long range.


----------

